# Log for Pyro RX from IML



## HeavyLifter (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok everyone this is my first log ever. I want to give a big thanks to IML for letting me text out this product and I'm hoping for great results. 

Age:25
height:5'2
weight:135
BMI: 18%( last time i got it checked)

I'm just getting down with my first bulk cycle and I'm hoping to lose some of the fat I gained and help keep my gains. I'm going to be doing a weekly log with my daily workouts( with my max sets) however I'm on the forum daily. I workout 5-6 days a week/2 hours a day and work on body part a day. With my cutting cycle I will be adding in high intensity cardio like cycling, tire flips, Circuits. I will be doing my cardio in the AM and weights in the PM. I will be taking 2 caps a day of the pyro RX. I will try and post pics of my results as I go along. Thanks guys 


meals

breakfast-6 egg whites half cup oats
 snack- tuna
 lunch- 6 oz chicken and cup or veggies 
 snack-protein shake and 1/4 cup almonds (preworkout)
with BCAA'S, NO Explode 
 Post work out- protein shake w L-glutamine
 Dinner- 6oz shrimp cup salad and 1/4 squash 
Last snack-repair protein shake( protein whey, fat free cottage cheese,half banana and skin milk)
 about 1200 cals total

WORKOUT

AM Cardio

10mins treadmill 
5min bike(high gear)
15min tire flips(400 pound, length of basketball court)
Chest Day 

EVENING WORKOUT 
Fly 40x10
bench 115x10
Incline bench 90x12
incline BB 40x12
cable crossover 90x10 
chest dips- body weight 
low cable crossover 45x8


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok everyone, I'm now on second week with Pyro RX. So far so good, I love the energy I get with them, no gutters, no headaches and good weight loss. I did notice I started to loss weight a little to fast than I wanted to so I changed up my meal plans a little and added a cheat meal once a week. I'm also changing to doing my log daily, to hard on me to do weekly. I worked out 6 days last week and I have also changed my workout routine for four weeks.( two weeks left) I am working out one body part a week mixing up with super sets, per and post muscle fatigue, and twice a week doing some sort of cross training ( doing upper body compound movements and straight to lower body compound movements) I had drill this weekend with my unit so it messed me up a little but back with it this week. With my meals and meal planning I do all my cooking on Sundays and make breakfast,per and post workout meals and lunch, the only thing I don't make is my dinners just because I have to cook for four but its still with in calories and clean. There my my status for last week and I will post again for tonight work out. 

 Weight: 132.6
 I should be getting my BMI done again tomorrow 

Meals 

Oct 29 

6 egg whites.                           AM cardio: 10 min treadmill,5 min bike, 5 min crossfit, 15 min tire flips(400 pound, total weight) 
1/2 cup oats.                            Bench 65x10, 95x10,100x10,115x10
Coffee.                                     Incline B 65x12,75x10,90x10, 105x10 
AM pills                                   DB bench 30x10, 35x10, 40x10 45x10
                                                Crossover 70x10, 80x10, 90x5,80x10
Tuna
                                                Low cable crossover 30x10, 35x10,40x10,45x10
6oz chicken
Veggies(yellow squash/Zucchini) 

Almonds , raw no salt
Protein shake

Per-work out 
BCAA'S 
NO Explode

Post workout
Protein 
Rice cake

6oz shrimp
Salad no dressing

Repair protein shake 

Oct 30  

Meals 
 4 egg whites.                                     Cardio day
1/2 cup oats                                       45 min treadmill
                                                           15 min abs 

Tuna
Almonds raw no salt

Protein shake
1/2 banana 

Boca
Veggies

Repair shake

*appetite went down, more energy. 

Oct 31 

Meals                                                      Chest same work out as oct 29

4 egg whites 
1/4 cup oats 

Protein shake

6oz chicken
Veggies

BCAA'S-pre workout

Protein shake

Tuna

1/4 cup chili w extra lean beef
1/4 cup fat free cottage cheese

Nov 1 
                                                                                  1hr cardio(treadmill) 
Meals.                                                                        No weights
1/4 egg whites 
1/2cup oats

Protein

6oz chicken 
Veggies

1/4 cup chili 

1/3 cup salsa 
- 5 chips 

4 egged 
1 piece dry toast

Protein shake 

Nov 2                                                              Chest 

Meals                                                            Cable cross over 65x10, 70x10,80x12
5 egg whites                                                 Flat bench 65x10, 85x10,105x10,115x10
1/2cup oats.                                                  Incline(DB) 30x10,30x10,40x10,40x8
                                                                      DB bench 40x40,45x10,45x10,50x10
BCAA'S pre-workout.                                 Squat 115x16, 115x16,135x14,135x14
                                                                   Low cable 35x10,40x10,50x10,50x10
Protein shake.                                            Dips 132x5 3sets of 90x10

Cheat meal 
Pizza(2 pieces) 
Hot wings

Nov 3 

Protein shake 
1/2 cup oats                                                Drill    DAY OFF NO WORKOUT

Tuna 

6oz chicken
Veggies

Protein shake

Nuts 


Protein shake

6oz turkey 
Squash 

Nov 4
                                                           Drill 4 mile run 
Protein shake
1/2cup oats

Tuna 

6oz chicken
Veggies

Protein 

Carrots 

6oz turkey 

Nov 5 

Meals.                                                         Upright row 45x12,55x12,60x12,60x8
Protein shake                                              Squat 115x14,135x14,135x14,155x12
1/2 oats.                                                     Lat raise 20x5,15x10,15,x10,15x10
                                                                    Rear delt raise 20x6,15x10,15x10
Protein shake                                           RD crossover (2sets)30x12, (2sets)40x10
                                                                  DB shoulder press 35x10,40x10,45x10,50x7
Tuna                                                          BB shoulder press 75x10,105x10,105x8
Carrots.                                                    Shrugs 95x10,115x10,135x10,155x10

Boca 
Veggies

6oz Turkey 
Squash 1/2 cup


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 8, 2012)

This week has been a little crazy ,family. To be short and sweet, my granny isn't in the best best of health so we have been moving her the a nursing home. I worked out Monday and Tuesday ;however, was only able to do cardio last night. 
Here we go



Nov 6
Meals where the same 
Workout

BB Yates row
65x10
75x10
85x10

Lat pull down
40x12
50x10
60x10
60-burnout

T-bar row(1st time ever doing this) 
45x10
55x10
60x12
70x10

Standing bentover row
80x12
90x10
100x10
80-burnout 

Seated cable row
80x12
85x10
90x10
95x10

One arm smith row
15(4sets) burnout with each set




Nov 7 
CHEAT DAY

5egg whites
1/3 cup oats

1boca 
1cup veggies

4oz chicken breast

BW3
Yummy hot wings, and fried mushrooms 

Workout
No gym 
1 hr and 10 min cardio(night) 

Nov 8 
Will post again tonight heading to the gym in a few hrs 
Did 50min morning fasted cardio


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 8, 2012)

Today was a heavy long day at the gym, I'll be hurting tomorrow 

Meals 
My Appetite was very low today and felt bloated. 

6 egg whites
Coffee

Protein shake

1 boca 
Veggies 

Preworkout 
1/3 cup oats

Protein shake

Small sweet potato 
6 ozturkey 

Workouts

Fasted AM cardio
50 min treadmill 

Rear delt crossover

30x12
40x10
30 burnout
40burnout

Face pull
80x10
95x10
105x10
120x10
90 burnout

Seated cable row
70x10
85x10
85x10
95x10

Up right row
45x12
55x10
60x10
45 burnout

ISO lat row
45x12
90x10
115x10
115 burnout

DB shoulder press
35x12
40x10
45x8
***so wore  out the weights felt like huge rocks

Squat 
135x10
155x10
175x8
155 burnout
135 burnout 
 155 burnout

Was easy to stay Focused at the gym but felt alittle weak bc lack of food


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 9, 2012)

Here we go again, another day of pumping it. For the last two or so days my appetite has been out of whack. I've had no appetite for the first half of the day than stupid hungry at night. My workouts have been heavy and I've added a lot more cardio so I don't know if that's it. I think this Sunday I need to change my meals up, if any of you have any suggesting as to what or how I should change it would be great. Here's how today went,

I cleaned house all morning so no AM fasted cardio 

Meals 

6 egg whites
2 pieces of wheat toast w natural peanut butter

Protein shake 
Gluten free rice cake

Preworkouts and pills

Qudoba naked taco salad
Hand full of Tortilla chips

1/4 cup fat free cottage cheese 

Workouts 

Yates Row
65x10
75x10
75x10
85x10

Lat pull down
60x10
70x10
80x10
60xburnout

High lat ISO row
45x10
70x10
90x10
100x10

One arm row
25x10
30x10
30x10
35x8

Lunges
25(on easy curl bar) 
Basketball court

Leg curls
60x10
70x10
80x10
90x8

Shrugs 
95x10
115x10
135x10
155x10

Squat 
135x10(4 sets) 
**more like chair squats for the glutes

Core 
15min with combos 

1hr night cardio 
Treadmill


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 11, 2012)

No gym today, I've been moving granny this week so it has messed my routin up this week and my diet. With the extra stress from her and putting it on the family it has been hard to stay on key with my diet. I've had three cheat meals!!!!!! I'm hopping me posting it here will make me get back on track.also school is in full swing right now and I leave for golf shores in a week. 
****i just need to stay strong, so Im meeting with a team in Indy for competing and a power lifting team to see watch on I like the must and signing up for a show.

I did do 45 mins of fasted cardio this morning


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 11, 2012)

Happy Veterans Day everyone, and thanks for fighting for our freedom. Today was a pretty light day at the gym. Took the kids swimming at the gym first than hit the weights. Here's how it went;

Swimming 
30 mins

Squat
135x10( slow and controlled)
135x 10
155x10
165x10

Dead lifts
95x10
115x10
135x10
155x10

Clean and press
65x10
75x10
85x6

Core
15 mins 

Leg curl
70x10
80x10
85x10
90x10

Night cardio
30 mins treadmill


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 13, 2012)

With the pyro RX I've been feeling really good, but recently been having some tummy pains during the day to the point where I can't eat while. The pain goes away by the end of the night and that's when I'm getting in trouble with my hunger.

Nov 11

Yates Row
65x10
75x10
75x10
80x10

Lat pull down 
60x10
70x10
80x10
60xBURNOUT

High lat ISO row
45x10
70x10
90x10
100x10

One arm row
25x10
30x10
30x10
35x10

Lunges 
25( easy curl bar) 
2 sets length of basketball 

Leg curl
60x10
70x10
75x10
80x10

Core 
15 mins

Shurgs
95x10
115x10
135x10
155x8

Squats
135x14
3 sets

Lat pull down
100x12
110x8(2 sets)

Night cardio
45 min


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 13, 2012)

Squats
135x10
155x10
175x10
205x4

Leg press
225x10
300x10
405x10
450x10

Abductor 
110x10
120x10
130x10
140x8

Adductor
70x10
75x10
80x10
70xburnout

Leg curl
60x10
70x10
80x10
75x10

Leg Extension
60x10
60x10
70x10
70x10
Slow and Squeezed with each one

Night cardio
1 hr treadmill


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok ladies/guys I still need some help, my diet is still out of whack!!! I still start off good but than by the middle to end ofthe day I'm craving sweets, and than about ten mins later I cave in!!!Damn it. The Pyro RX is helping increas my energy with my extreme workouts and keeping me focused. The stomach pains are also going away too. As long as I take my pills before 2:00-3:00pm Pyro does not interfere with my sleep. Im still training HARD and the only thing different this last two weeks is cardio. Ive added 1-2 a day of cardio to help with weight. Ive also been a little stressed out helping in-laws move grandma into a nursing home. I still prep my foods on Sunday and pack it everyday. If any of you have some tips Id love to hear, thanks everyone. 

Nov 13

meal 1 
coffee
banana

meal 2
5 egg whites 
1 whole egg
3P of toast

meal 3
chicken breast
salad

meal 4
almonds 
protein shake

meal 5
coffee
few small pieces of chocolate

PreWork out
BCAA's 
Assault 1 scoop 

Post Workout
2 rice cakes
protein shake

meal 6
1cup egg white
2p of toast(wheat)

Workout 

Flat Bench 
85x8
95x8
105x8
115x8

Incline Bench
75x10
85x10
105x10
115x10

DB Bench
35x8
40x8
40x10
45x8

Crossover(high)
50x10
70x10
85x10
95x10
100x6(new max)

Low cable Crossover
40x10
45x10
50x10

Triceps Extension
50x10
60x10
70x10
80x8

No night time cardio,I've been very cranky today and stayed and extra half hour at the gym tomorrow. Will do extra cardio in the AM.


----------



## ebn2002 (Nov 14, 2012)

I can offer no advice on nutrition, other than BW3 is a great place for cheat day!  Maybe sugar free zero calorie sweets?


----------



## longworthb (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice log. Very detailed. I can tell your motivated


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes very motivated!!! Now I just need to get my diet back on track. I love lifting and lifting heavy.


----------



## 0612Legend (Nov 14, 2012)

Very detailed bro.  I will continue to follow your progress


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello guys so yesterday ended up being my day off, my daughter was sick. so I got caught up with some MUCH needed sleep. It also ended up being my cheat day, I know not a good mix but I'm back on it today. Surprisingly today my Appetite was very low today, I should have Forced myself to eat more before the gym because I got really lite headed on squats. I wasn't as focused at the gym, and my energy level was lower today too. Here we go

30 min morning cardio

Meals 
Large coffee
Egg and whole wheat bagel

Protein Shake 
1/4 cup almonds

1cup egg white w 1/4 cup oats
W cinnamon and 1 stevia omelet 
( very yummy)

Per-workout
Assault 
BCAA's
Vitamins

No post workout

Sweet potato 
6oz turkey 

1gluten free rice cake
Protein shake 

Workout


Squats 
135x8
135x8
155x8
175x7(got very lite headed and had to sit, face got pale) 

Romaine Deads
105x8
115x8
125x8
135x8

Leg press
405x10
405x10
405x10
495x10

Leg extension 
80x10
90x10
95x10
100x10

Breaches
85x10
105x10
105x10
15x10

Clean and press
65x8 four sets

Seated Calf raise
20x8
40x8
50x10(Squeeze with each rep)

Leg curl 
70x10
70x10
75x10
80x10

Abductor
110x10
120x10
130x10
140x10

Adductor
80x10
90x10
100x10
110x10

55mins of night time cardio 

****With this workout I was more focused on form


Also on a side note, tonight was the first I've pinned


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok everyone these next few days I will be hitting it hard at the gym, I'll be on vacation next week and the gym at the condos is nothing fancy. I did a hard core upper body workout today and than back to legs tomorrow. I had more stomach pains this morning that lasted till this afternoon.Energy level was up today and mood you Positived. 
Here it is.

Meals

4 egg whites 
1whole egg
1/2 cup oats

Coffee
4 egg whites
Bagel

Almonds(about 10)
5 slices low sodium chicken

Preworkout 
Assault
1cup egg white with 1/4 cup oats, Cinnamon 
Eat 1/2 before workout and the other 1/2 after workout

6oz turkey 
1sweet potato 

Workout
1hr am fasted Cardio

Flat bench 
85x10
105x8
135x4
124x6
105xburnout

Up right row
45x8
55x8
45x10
55x10

Bentover standing cable row
90x8
100x10
110x10
120x10
145x1(new max)

High cable crossover
70x8
75x8
80x8
75xburnout

Low cable crossover
40x8
45x8
50x8
45xburnout

DB curl
20x10
25x10
30xburnout

BB curl 
45x10
55x10
45x10
55x8

BB shoulder press
55x10
75x10
85x10
75xburnout

Incline bench
75x10
65x10
85x8
65xburnout

High cable bicep curl
40x10
45x10
50xburnout 

Ended the night with 20 mins in the sauna 
**after this workout I could bearly move my arms


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's some pics from the gym.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 16, 2012)

Awesome pic!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks heavyiron, been working hard on my back !!! I want more muscle, lol


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 19, 2012)

Well my hard core plan for the weekend workout back fired!!!! I was able to workout on Saturday but not Sunday .( other than working on the farm) I hit the road tonight for the beach and will be doing mostly high Intensity cardio for the next week.the condo has a basic gym setup. If any of you guys know of any good power houses or just a decent gym let me know. There in my log for the 17 November to 19 November.

Meals for 17 and 18th 

Didn't Track my meals, had every little appetite on Saturday but for Sunday I ened up having BW3 for dinner

Nov17 workout

2 hr high intensity cardio
2 min Intervals
Every 6 mins 1 min push-ups

Every 12 mins 1 min planks 

Nov 18 

No workout other than working on the farm, moving about 125-150 center blocks 

Nov 19

Fasted workout

10 min cardio

ISO lat pull down
50x10
60x10
65x10
65x8

Up row
45x10
45x10
55x8
60x8(new max)

Flat bench 
85x10
90x10
95x8
100x6

Incline bench
85x10
85x8
85x8
90x8

Smith Machine behind the head lat pull 
55x8
45x8
45x8
45x8

Leg extinction 
60x10
60x10

Lg curl
60x10
60x10
60x10

High cable bent over row
90x10
90x10
100x8
110x8

Face pull
90x8
90x8
100x8
110x8

Straight leg Deads 
105x8
135x8
145x8

Clean and press
65x6
65x6

Squats 
135x8(4 sets)

Will update tonight doing PM cardio and core 


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 20, 2012)

Have fun at the beach girl! I'm so jealous!


----------



## blergs. (Nov 20, 2012)

GREAT log and GREAT pics !

Keep up the great work, look forward to seeing the rest out!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy turkey day everyone, I got some AM cardio in this morning . I also did a late workout last night, I've been sick since monday(my kids gave me it...just my luck) so my workouts have been shorter. I know I shouldn't workout but if I not at the gym at least once a day I feel so dirty and guilty. I will get my log up to date tonight after my last workout. Be safe everyone, and god bless.


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok everyone I haven't forgotten about my log,I've been sick since last Sunday and can't seem to get over it. ( on a good note I've down two more pounds from it) I'm going back to the doctor tonight or tomorrow AM. I even took a few days off from working out, which I hate. I made myself get on the treadmill and ended up doing 75 mins and almost 4.5 miles. Heading to the gym later today to hit the weights. I miss my daily routine!!!!!




Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok everyone I back on track today, still feel like shit but can't take it anymore. I made my doctors appointment for tomorrow morning after my spin class. Hopping to get some meds to get over this Bronchitis. Hit the gym hard today and it felt so good to be in my routine again!! I did chest a little back and a little shoulders,just to push myself today. I'll be posting pics on Saturday too



Meals

Coffee
Egg whites(about 5)
Bagel

6egg whites 
1/3cup oats(a little less) 

Salad w Spinach
6oz turkey 

BCAA'S 
Assault 

2 Salmon patties 
Small sweet potato 

Net 1190 calories 

Workouts 

DB bench 
35x10
40x10
45x10
50x10
55x6(new max)

DB Fly
25x10
30x10
30x10
35x10

Flat Bench 
95x8
105x8
115x8
125x6

Incline Bench
85x8
95x8
95x8
85x12

High cable crossover
50x12
70x10
80x10
90x10

Low cable crossover
45x10
50x10
50x10
55x10

Face pulls
90x10
100x10
110x10
120x10

Bent over cable row
90x10
100x10
110x10
120x10

Seated cable row
70x10
70x10
80x10
90x10

Push ups
3 sets of 35

AM fasted cardio
75mins on treadmill 
About 4.5 miles and burnt around 430 calories 




Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 27, 2012)

Thursday is my last day of Pyro RX but I'm going to continue to post a log, it has really help keep me on track and push me at the gym. So today was legs day and it KILLED me. First full leg day in over a week so the weight felt heavier. My form for box squats is really getting better, sistersteel and Sam( an older guy at my gym, he's a trainer now but use to power lift when he was younger) has been giving my some tips and positive Criticism.i will post a video with my warm up weight to see what you all think. My body feels so much better with my clean diet back on track and I'm finally getting over my cold ive had. The Pyro has helped give me a boost on the days that I wake up feeling bad. It has also helped me go farther and faster with my cardio workouts too.  

Meals

6egg whites
1/3cups oats
Coffee

Almonds(about 18)
6egg whites

2 salmon patties 
1/2 cups wheat pasta 

8oz protein shake w water 

Net: 1100 calories

Workouts 

AM fasted cardio 
60min spin class
15 mins of core(gym class)

Box squats 
135x8
155x8
175x8
155x8
135x8

Leg curls 
65x8
70x8
75x8
80x8

Leg extension 
65x10
75x10
80x8
65xburnout

Straight leg dead 
95x8
115x8
135x8
155x8
135xburnout

Bridges 
85x8
115x8
115x8
115x6

Calf raise 
40x8
50x8
60x8
60x8

Abductor/Adductor 
2 sets of 10 at 120weight 

Night cardio 
40 mins treadmill
2.5 miles 


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 27, 2012)

Warm up weight, I've been working on form. I'm wanting to try powerlifting out so form has been on my mind a lot. I have lowered my weight(for a few weeks) so it's easier for me to nail down proper form.


http://youtu.be/I9zq4zO7GVI


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 29, 2012)

Had a great workout today, it was a stressful day so the gym was much needed. I did only cardio yesterday. I talked to a few friends of mine today, powerlifters and got some tips and advice about how to get started. I was support to be in a powerlifting meet this weekend but have military training so had to change my plan.:-((( on a good note I got some good websites to go to tonight that has schudels on what Competitions are coming up. 
 Back to my log, my appetite is still very low and energy level has been ok. I've been training hard since Monday so I'm a little sore too. 

Nov 28 
Meals

6 egg whites 
1/4 cup grits 
Cheese 
Coffee
**could only eat half my food

9 slices of chicken 
1 slice cheese 

8oz chicken 
5 baby red potato 

Night cardio only 
1hr 40 min treadmill


Nov 29

Meals 

Veggie egg whites
Multi grain bagel 

Salad 
Chicken 
Coffee

BCAA'S 
Assault

2 salmon patties 
Small sweet potato 

Workout 

AM cardio 30 min treadmill 

Upright row
50x8
55x8
60x8
45x12

Cable bentover row
110x10
120x10
130x10
135x10

BB shoulder press
45x8
55x8
60x8
65x5
60x5

1arm DB row
25x10
30x10
30x10
25x10

BB shoulder shrugs 
95x10
115x8
135x8
145x8

Side lat raise
10x10
10x10
10x10
10x10

Face pull 
90x8
100x10
120x10
110x10

Seated cable row
90x8
95x8
90x10
95x10

Dead lifts 
135x6
155x6
135x6
155x6
135x8

Night time cardio 
1hr treadmill 




Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry everyone, I've haven't been Consistent with my log. I took Saturday and Sunday off,I had military training. I go back to the doctor on Friday, I'm hopping they can change my med's and my migraines will go away. Today was a very bad day. I had a migraine so bad I felt like I had the flu. I was shaky, felt like I was gonna puke, my head was Pounding, I could bearly drive, weak to stand. I took a long nap before the gym, it helped the pain but I was still very weak today. I ened up going lite with my weights today. 

Meals 

Veggie egg whites 
Multi bagel
Iced coffee

Banana 
Almonds 

BCAA'S 
NO Explode 

8oz turkey 
Small sweet potato 

Repair protein shake 

Workouts

Squats 
135x10
155x6
165x4
135x8
135x10
115x12

Good morning
115x4
95x5
75x10
75x10
75x10

Clean and press 
65x8 four sets

Abductor 
120x12
120x12
130x12
130x12

Adductor
100x12
100x12
110x12
110x12

Leg curl
65x10 four sets

Leg press 
225x10
225x10
315x10
315x10




Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Dec 4, 2012)

Chest day, and it was great finally back up to my max with bench. Yesterday was my last day with Pryo RX too. Over all I liked the product. Great energy and no gitters. I ened up losing 7 pounds. It could have been more but I've been working with my diet and meal planning. 

Meals 
6 egg whites 
2 p of wheat toast 

Pure Protein bar
Coffee

6 egg whites 
Fat free cheese 1 tablespoon 

Protein shake 
L-G
2rice  cakes 

6oz turkey breast
1 red potato 

Net calories 1100

Workout 

Flat Bench
95x8
100x8
105x8
115x8
130x3
135x1

Incline bench 
85x8 four sets

Low cable crossover
45x12 
40x10 three sets

High cable crossover
55x12
65x12
70x12
80x8

Flys
20x10
25x8 three sets

DB Bench
35x8
40x8
45x8
45x8

Triceps push down
 60x10
70x10
75x10
80x8

Bicep BB curl
45x8 two sets
55x6 two sets

Pull ups 
Three sets of 6 body weight

No cardio 

Tomorrows net calories will be 1500 with protein being 130 grams. 


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

no real pics
no updates
im got screwed on this log


----------



## HeavyLifter (Dec 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> no real pics
> no updates
> im got screwed on this log



Learn to type.. Fuck and yes I did post pics now how's a fucking whinny bitch


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Dec 30, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Learn to type.. Fuck and yes I did post pics now who's  a fucking whinny bitch
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!






Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

not a sngle pic where your progress or lack thereof can be evaluated stalker


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

you got two fuking shirts on


----------

